# how to build a love seat



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

i have a cutlass how do you build a love seat for the back is it made of wood or metal and if its wood how do you get that curve around


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Google half pipe blue prints like for skateboarding to get the concept for framing. My problem was not figuring out a way to secure it to the car.


----------



## delta 88 riderz (Sep 10, 2009)

you looking to buy some love seat? i got some


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delta 88 riderz_@Feb 27 2011, 07:06 PM~19975295
> *you looking to buy some love seat? i got some
> *


post pics, you build it?


----------



## Rubencito (Jul 8, 2009)

OG83SUPREME said:


> i have a cutlass how do you build a love seat for the back is it made of wood or metal and if its wood how do you get that curve around


I wanna make some love seats for my 89 nissan but have the same question on how they curve the wood


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

Wood is curved by soaking it in water.
You can put 2 or 3 pcs.1/4 inch panels together after you get the curve you want. A lot easier than trying to curve a thick pc.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for what


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if you cant figure out how to make that curve you should leave the woodwork to someone that knows how to work with it,wetting it is not the correct way this is not a boat and i doubt you can bend birch wood by wetting it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Card board. Go to an upholstery supply shop and ask for some panel board, it's the stuff used to make door panels. Trust me, that shit is strong as fuck one you reinforce it with some 1x2's.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Not to mention the actual boards thickness wouldn't matter as much as the skeleton you build underneath. Also you're gonna cover it with foam


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

Soaking wood will help it bend. And this was about curving wood for a seat, not a boat.
Since I was in the Upholstery business for over forty years and have did this several times I think I know what will work.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I'd let an upholster deal with it. but shit I'm interested too.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Youcall a love seat the rear benches with a curve where it meets the side?
Cause im intrested too. I wanna make the frames then let the upholsterer cover it. Pics anyone?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

look up "kerf cuts" homie....easiest, a lil time consuming but also the strongest way to bend the wood instead of as someone said, soaking it...thats all you need is some moldy wet wood in the car


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL. Where I come from we always let the wood dry first. But I guess there are some that don't.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i can see steaming it if you have a steam box but soaking i dont know


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

ill ask again. What you call a love seat? Like Gypsy Rose rear bench?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanx bro. Loveley interior too


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I regret not doing one on mine


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

OG83SUPREME said:


> i have a cutlass how do you build a love seat for the back is it made of wood or metal and if its wood how do you get that curve around


I use 1/4 inch multiple ply. I bend it on the grain. It made of poplar so it bends easy. You'll want to use a divergent point staple when you staple your material to it though, straight shank staples can pull out because they have a straight shaft and poplar is soft. You can also use wacky wood but its expensive.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is the same concept used for making the lowback wraparound swivel seats?


----------

